# ceiling ring device



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool. I've heard of jig's like that before. Never seen them though.
Pretty badass! and thats a simple jig! There can be much more complex profiles.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i don't believe you can buy one of these.i built this alot of years ago,and it works really well.i cut profiles out of 3"x6" peices of tin.i used it today so i took some pics.1st coat 90,tomorrow i'll rough sand it ,use paint brush to put finish coat mud on then whip it in.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> i don't believe you can buy one of these.i built this alot of years ago,and it works really well.i cut profiles out of 3"x6" peices of tin.i used it today so i took some pics.1st coat 90,tomorrow i'll rough sand it ,use paint brush to put finish coat mud on then whip it in.


Oh ya, I didn't mean for sale. I didn't think you could buy these anywhere.
I just remember years ago my old boss was explaining to me the concept.
He had built one as well years before. Not exactly the same as yours, but same basic principle.
Very Cool Mitch. I look forward to seeing the final results. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i found it in electrical shop,cover plate with knuckle and bolt,i think they use them for mounting fans.i built this the same day i found it.1st coat 90,i brush finish of mud on with paint brush then whip it in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

That's where I got my interest in the stuff your doing mitch.

had a old partner who dealt with all the old plaster stuff. Got a taste of the veneer plaster, stucco, hand designs, and those circle cornice things you just did. Always thought there could be a good market for the stuff. Then at the same time they came out with those foam made cornice thing a magobers. But I still felt there was a market for wall art, like your doing. just never got around to playing with the idea.

The fire place you did, if cost effective, that could make you a good living:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> i found it in electrical shop,cover plate with knuckle and bolt,i think they use them for mounting fans.i built this the same day i found it.1st coat 90,i brush finish of mud on with paint brush then whip it in.


Do you mind if I ask how you do the first coat? I assume that would be the hardest and longest process...
Do you use like a chicken wire that you screw to the ceiling first? and then like a scratch coat and then 90? Or just straight 90 right to the ceiling?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

you cut your own designs, they,re yours ,custom,make ring any diam. you want.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

i think most of profiles i have cut out are at most 1"-1 1/4 thick. 90 can easily handle that by itself,bullet hard when dry,and won,t come off easily.the mud finish just shines it up smooth.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

b said:


> i think most of profiles i have cut out are at most 1"-1 1/4 thick. 90 can easily handle that by itself,bullet hard when dry,and won,t come off easily.the mud finish just shines it up smooth.


oh okay. So just straight 90 right onto the ceiling then. Got it.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I think you are on a whole other level than us simple finishers.
I was going to purchase a medalion for my dining room fixture, but after seeing this I know what project I'll be playing with this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not to be a nocker because that is very cool, but I guess it comes down to cost. Over here we can buy this sort of stuff off the shelf between $50 - $100. Install is about half hour.
http://www.allplasta.com.au/ceiling-roses

But what we have is not art.:yes: You do:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Not to be a nocker because that is very cool, but I guess it comes down to cost. Over here we can buy this sort of stuff off the shelf between $50 - $100. Install is about half hour.
> http://www.allplasta.com.au/ceiling-roses
> 
> But what we have is not art.:yes: You do:thumbsup:


Yes that is what I was trying to say in my post. We found doing them by hand was no longer cost effective. installing the pre-fab ones (medallions), we were getting more bang for the buck to install them. Till the trimmers seen how simple it was, and they stole that market from us. Then add in the fancy medallions they could make too. Compared to what we could do:yes:

But mitches wall art, yes there would be a market for that:thumbup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> I think you are on a whole other level than us simple finishers.
> I was going to purchase a medalion for my dining room fixture, but after seeing this I know what project I'll be playing with this weekend :thumbup:


i don't think you'l have any problem building this,if you have any questions about the mud applications just ask.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

gazman said:


> Not to be a nocker because that is very cool, but I guess it comes down to cost. Over here we can buy this sort of stuff off the shelf between $50 - $100. Install is about half hour.
> http://www.allplasta.com.au/ceiling-roses
> 
> But what we have is not art.:yes: You do:thumbsup:


 not to be a nocker on this ,but if people want to put up a medalion,they don't need me to install it, they're able to do it themselves.on the outside it takes me 1 1/2 hrs to do a 4ft. ring ,you go larger it takes more time.one way or another to leave your mark on a job.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes that is what I was trying to say in my post. We found doing them by hand was no longer cost effective. installing the pre-fab ones (medallions), we were getting more bang for the buck to install them. Till the trimmers seen how simple it was, and they stole that market from us. Then add in the fancy medallions they could make too. Compared to what we could do:yes:
> 
> But mitches wall art, yes there would be a market for that:thumbup:


Damn trimmers....:furious:



b said:


> not to be a nocker on this ,but if people want to put up a medalion,they don't need me to install it, they're able to do it themselves.on the outside it takes me 1 1/2 hrs to do a 4ft. ring ,you go larger it takes more time.one way or another to leave your mark on a job.


:thumbsup: Well said Mitch.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

just so you're not in the dark slim,i built them each the device i use for building rings.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet :thumbsup:

I was looking for something simular to what you originaly posted to connect to a light box, what did you end up using for theirs?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

my brotherinlaw has a plumbing and electrical supply co. so,made it easyfor picking through parts.flat mounting plate with threaded center,additional add on to use as a sleeve,dropped a3"leg bolt through for rotation, welded other parts together to run a length of conduit through.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

b said:


> just so you're not in the dark slim,i built them each the device i use for building rings.


Thanks for that Bernie....I was feeling left out  

You know, because anything good that happens to anyone on the internet should be happening to me too:yes: :laughing::lol:


----------

